
Show HN: Hello – A 100% peer-to-peer video chat using WebRTC - vasanthv
https://vasanthv.github.io/hello/
======
ralusek
Another suggestion would be to just let 2 peers come in with a unique
passphrase and establish the connection off of that. If it's not unique, then
you made some like-minded friends.

------
ajaygeorge91
Not working..

